# Police Officer James Manor



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE height=146 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg border=0>[TR][TD]
<TD width=60 background=/images/stripe_back.gif>







[/TD]



















[/TD][TD]Police Officer James Manor 
*Las Vegas Metropolitan Police Department
Nevada*
End of Watch: Thursday, May 7, 2009
Biographical Info
*Age:* 28
*Tour of Duty:* 2 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Vehicular assault
*Date of Incident:* Thursday, May 7, 2009
*Weapon Used:* Automobile; Alcohol involved
*Suspect Info:* Apprehended
Officer James Manor was killed in a collision when a drunk driver turned in front of his patrol car. Officer Manor was responding to a domestic disturbance call when the other car turned in front of his patrol car on Flamingo Road.

Officer Manor had served with the agency for two years. He is survived by his child.
Agency Contact Information
Las Vegas Metropolitan Police Department
400 Stewart Avenue
Las Vegas, NV 89101

Phone: (702) 229-3394

_*Please contact the Las Vegas Metropolitan Police Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP brother


----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Rest in Peace brother


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

RIP my brother


----------



## Lights-Out! (Sep 29, 2008)




----------



## JMB1977 (Nov 24, 2007)

RIP Brother


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

RIP Officer James Manor.


----------



## MetrowestPD (Oct 21, 2008)

RIP off. Manor.


----------

